# Signal to go outside



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm almost certain this has been covered in a previous post somewhere, but I'm not sure how to find it specifically, so I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask again.

My little Freddie is doing fairly well at housebreaking. He #2's 99% of the time outside (we've only had 2 accidents in the 3 weeks that he's been home), but he continues to sniff out spots to pee if I'm not proactive to take him outside when I see he's getting restless. 

Is there a way to train him to give me some kind of signal to go outside? He does whine sometimes to tell me it's time to go, but it's not consistent.

Thanks!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Training bells work well for puppies too small to jump in our laps or have other methods to let it be known. This time of year, large jingle bells are readily available and a little less expensive than Poochie Bells or similar bells. I just make sure my puppy hits the bells with his nose or paw before I open it.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Training bells work well for puppies too small to jump in our laps or have other methods to let it be known. This time of year, large jingle bells are readily available and a little less expensive than Poochie Bells or similar bells. I just make sure my puppy hits the bells with his nose or paw before I open it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Great idea Claire! So, just hang the bell at nose height and have him jingle it before we go outside?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

That's what I'm doing with Raider . . .though I think it would work better if it wasn't 12 degrees outside and he was more eager to go out 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah. I guess Freddie would actually have to *want* to go outside for this to work


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome! I have a Freddie too

The bells work great. My sisters Hav uses them. 

Good luck!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yup, I taught Tillie to ring the bells around 15 weeks old. She caught on right away, she just needed a WAY to tell me she needed to go out!

BUT be warned... in the begining, when they are learning, they will ring them a LOT. and you HAVE to let them out. EVERY single time. Otherwise it undermines thier training and confuses them.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Good to know! Thanks Tammy!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

This is helpful for me too. Doug is going OK with his toilet training. Though if we weren't ontop of it he would pee all day inside!! He just seems to enjoy it I think lol a couple of times I have taken him out spent 10 min outside while he enjoyed just laying on the grass so come back inside, litterally while I am shutting the door behind me he has then peed inside! Grr lol. We have started him on the doggy door from yesterday and he seems to be taking himself outside to go - so not signaling to us but having the access means he seems to be understanding inside is not for potty.... I hope.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Tia said:


> This is helpful for me too. Doug is going OK with his toilet training. Though if we weren't ontop of it he would pee all day inside!! He just seems to enjoy it I think lol a couple of times I have taken him out spent 10 min outside while he enjoyed just laying on the grass so come back inside, litterally while I am shutting the door behind me he has then peed inside! Grr lol. We have started him on the doggy door from yesterday and he seems to be taking himself outside to go - so not signaling to us but having the access means he seems to be understanding inside is not for potty.... I hope.


Tia, I'm hoping the same thing will happen with Freddie -- that he just needs a way to access outside that's consistent.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Don't give up on the bells!! We taught Beau to ring the bells every time we went out -- but for the loooonnnngggest time he: 1) enjoyed ringing the bells; 2) enjoyed getting my attention; 3) thought they were a great toy. Still, he would ring the bells, go outside to play, come back in -- and then pee and poop when he came back inside!!!!! I thought I would be the only one on the planet with a great dog, a smart dog, a joyful and loving agility dog -- who had his inside and outside totally backwards. And then, all of a sudden, around 18 months, he stopped peeing and pooping inside and became really adamant about ringing the bells to go outside to do his business! The only time we have a problem now is when it's raining out. But, we're still working on it.

Don't give up!! And remember, the dog must be old enough to "hold it" before we hold him responsible. If it doesn't work real well for awhile, it's your fault -- not his.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Beau's mom said:


> Don't give up!! And remember, the dog must be old enough to "hold it" before we hold him responsible. If it doesn't work real well for awhile, it's your fault -- not his.[/SIZE]


Great advice Beau and Lorraine. Thank you! I taught him "touch" last night, so that's step one in the bell training I think. Mind you, it's touching the inside of my palm, so I'll have to try and do "touch" with something else before we successfully work the bells. Yeah, he's pretty good about holding his pee, and I can tell when he's anxious to go outside to poop. So I'm not expecting perfection, just hoping to start something early to try and nip accidents in the bud.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Oscar rings the bells too (with his nose), but it is so faint, that it sounds like his tags! We are now trying to teach him to swat the bells with his paw so that way it will be louder. Good luck- the bell thing is GREAT!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use the bells with my boys. And.................Jack fools me a lot! I have been training him to wait also when I know he was just outside. Now, if he is consistently ringing the bell over and over again, that means to get up and take me outside now! 

If he rings the bells and I do not act like I am suppose to act and he gets to running frantically with his nose to the ground....that means you better move real fast because if he stops he will go potty in the house.

When I am in the bed. Dexter will paw on the linen to let me know he wants to go outside. Jack will either do a little sniff noise or he will do a little soft bark if he wants to go potty. 

You just have to learn to read their body language and listen to their noises, watch their eyes and you will learn a lot! It is really fun learning all this stuff.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The bells were exactly what the dr. ordered to get Gucci 110% housebroken, and I think its quite common since Havanese aren't notorious barkers that some will just sit there for a minute and expect you to read their minds, lol and if you don't see or realize they are at the door quickly, they'll soon decide to pee in the house somewhere.

I just snapped a pic of our bells, I basically bought some ribbon and bells from Michaels and strung them to the floor, she usually swipes them with her face and she also has this technique of walking into them without walking into the glass (its sort of impressive) lol...

I think this will the answer to your problem! Just when you train, be on the outside with some yummy treats and reward for the bell ringing.

and once they learn it, you'll know because you will have a good 2-3 days of going to let them out the door 2938904 times..ound: but BE patient and suck it up and open the door a zillion times and know that the constant bell ringing will be short lived.

Kara


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I didn't have to train Oreo to let me know when he needs to go. He just sits down in front of me and whines. That's his signal to me he has to go do his business.

I see less of it now because we have him on a schedule.

7:30am - pee
7:45am - eat
9:30am - poop
1:00pm - pee
5:00pm - eat
6:30pm - poop
9:00pm - pee

Having him on a schedule is awesome because it makes planning my days so much easier.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Thumper said:


> and once they learn it, you'll know because you will have a good 2-3 days of going to let them out the door 2938904 times..ound: but BE patient and suck it up and open the door a zillion times and know that the constant bell ringing will be short lived.


Hurray! I'd better wear shoes in the house that day for easy outdoor access. Ya I'm prepared he's going to ring those **** bells over and over. That is, if he wants to go outside...


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

narci said:


> I didn't have to train Oreo to let me know when he needs to go. He just sits down in front of me and whines. That's his signal to me he has to go do his business.
> 
> I see less of it now because we have him on a schedule.
> 
> Having him on a schedule is awesome because it makes planning my days so much easier.


That's pretty amazing! I don't think Freddie is quite able to hold it that long. I just usually take him out every half hour-45 mins or so, or when I see him suddenly get up from a resting position and start to sniff around on the carpet, I know it's time to get moving fast!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

spiffylike said:


> That's pretty amazing! I don't think Freddie is quite able to hold it that long. I just usually take him out every half hour-45 mins or so, or when I see him suddenly get up from a resting position and start to sniff around on the carpet, I know it's time to get moving fast!


Freddie is still a very little baby. It will be a LONG time before you can really count him totally potty trained, even if he learns to ring the bells promptly. And I do have to warn you, not all dogs learn to (or WANT to learn to) ring the bells. Kodi is a very smart dog, but the bells just didn't work for us at all. I tried very consistently, over a very long period of time, to get him to ring the bells, and he never ONCE touched them independently. When it became clear that this system wasn't working for us, AND the bells were doing nothing but scratching my woodwork, I gave up and took them down. :frusty:

The GOOD news is that he had very few accidents, because we learned his schedule, and got him outside when he needed to go. Better still, eventually, he developed is OWN signal. He goes to the door and gives a single, deep "woof". He doesn't use this same tone of voice for anything else, so it's very clear what he wants. I think that most dogs eventually develop a signal. If you can get your little guy to use the bells, great! But if not, don't despair... he'll eventually find a way to let you know, as long as you are consistent!


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

krandall said:


> Freddie is still a very little baby. It will be a LONG time before you can really count him totally potty trained, even if he learns to ring the bells promptly. And I do have to warn you, not all dogs learn to (or WANT to learn to) ring the bells. Kodi is a very smart dog, but the bells just didn't work for us at all. I tried very consistently, over a very long period of time, to get him to ring the bells, and he never ONCE touched them independently. When it became clear that this system wasn't working for us, AND the bells were doing nothing but scratching my woodwork, I gave up and took them down. :frusty:
> 
> The GOOD news is that he had very few accidents, because we learned his schedule, and got him outside when he needed to go. Better still, eventually, he developed is OWN signal. He goes to the door and gives a single, deep "woof". He doesn't use this same tone of voice for anything else, so it's very clear what he wants. I think that most dogs eventually develop a signal. If you can get your little guy to use the bells, great! But if not, don't despair... he'll eventually find a way to let you know, as long as you are consistent!


Oh I totally understand that he is still very little and I think considering that fact, he is doing extremely well by way of potty training.

*UPDATE: he rang the bells TWICE independently today!!* I set them up at noon today. We went outside a couple of times where prompted him to touch his nose to the bells, or I rang them before we went out, and twice so far today he has rung them on his own and waited by the door for us to go outside. I am so proud of him!

I'm glad you and Kodi have a great system worked out


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

spiffylike said:


> Oh I totally understand that he is still very little and I think considering that fact, he is doing extremely well by way of potty training.
> 
> *UPDATE: he rang the bells TWICE independently today!!* I set them up at noon today. We went outside a couple of times where prompted him to touch his nose to the bells, or I rang them before we went out, and twice so far today he has rung them on his own and waited by the door for us to go outside. I am so proud of him!
> 
> I'm glad you and Kodi have a great system worked out


That's awesome..good job :thumb:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

spiffylike said:


> Oh I totally understand that he is still very little and I think considering that fact, he is doing extremely well by way of potty training.
> 
> *UPDATE: he rang the bells TWICE independently today!!* I set them up at noon today. We went outside a couple of times where prompted him to touch his nose to the bells, or I rang them before we went out, and twice so far today he has rung them on his own and waited by the door for us to go outside. I am so proud of him!
> 
> I'm glad you and Kodi have a great system worked out


Great progress so far!:whoo:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WAHOOOOOOO! these little guys and girls are SO smart!!


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Aaaaaaaand he just pooped on the carpet lol


----------



## riverlogic (Mar 1, 2012)

lol. There will still be accidents for a little while. The bells are great though. 
I put up bells for Bucky and they worked great for him. He came home in September, and by Christmas I was confident enough to take him to my mom's. Not a house for dogs, usually. He was welcome to come back 
Fia's having a tougher time with training but that's got a lot to do with the -20C temps and deep snow. She can't get down the stairs to the door either.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

riverlogic said:


> lol. There will still be accidents for a little while. The bells are great though.
> I put up bells for Bucky and they worked great for him. He came home in September, and by Christmas I was confident enough to take him to my mom's. Not a house for dogs, usually. He was welcome to come back
> Fia's having a tougher time with training but that's got a lot to do with the -20C temps and deep snow. She can't get down the stairs to the door either.


Aww little Fia! Yes that would make training so much harder.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

narci said:


> I didn't have to train Oreo to let me know when he needs to go. He just sits down in front of me and whines. That's his signal to me he has to go do his business.
> 
> I see less of it now because we have him on a schedule.
> 
> ...


did it take him long to get on that schedule? How did you approach it?


----------



## Louella (Aug 21, 2012)

Spiffylike, my Teddi is the same age but is not as far along as Doug. Teddi pees and poops outside, which is good and we have a "Yay, Teddi" party whenever she does what she is supposed to do outside. Inside she will use her puppy pee pads but I am usually not around to witness this, she just knows what to do. My problem is that if I take her out of her enclosure to play, she will play hard and then just squat down wherever she is and pee. I watch her like a hawk for any obvious signals and I am able to grab her and run for the door most times but sometimes I miss and so....it's puddles on the floor. Does Doug do this?


----------



## Louella (Aug 21, 2012)

That's fabulous! How old is Oreo now? Teddi is almost 13 weeks old. She peeps and poops outside whenever I take her out but if she is out of her enclosure she forgets while playing and has accidents. Tonight, I brought her out of her ex-pen to play for a while and we were having a fun time but then she runs under the Christmas Tree and pees! What will Santa say? Did Oreo have accidents?


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

It sounds to me like Teddi is doing great overall. I would just interrupt play time with a few toilet breaks. I think that pups just get too excited. When I am watching Doug he seems to be ok inside, so if we are playing not a problem. I just can't trust him enough to turn my back on him for too long because he tends to go inside then. He is trustworthy when he is in his restricted area and then we will go off outside through the doggy door. But this improvement is only in the past 5 days since bringing in the doggy door. Before that we had him in the crate a lot more to have some more control.

Doug actually does the excited wees when someone visits so now when someone comes over we put him in his restricted area (which is the laundry, has his crate in there, access to outside through the doggy door however we have a pen outside that so he can't have complete run of the year and a gate so he can still see what is going on) until he calms down enough to come out and say hi so we usualy wait about 5 min.

Doug has done so many wees inside I have lost count. We have had him three weeks now and he has got soo much better but I still don't trust him enough when he is in the main lounge area of the house he will still go on the floor if he had the chance. I can't wait until he is fully trained lol


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

PS so far Doug has been great around the chrissy tree. Fingers crossed it stays this way. He hasn't dared to do a wee under neath or grab anything off the tree he doesn't really even get that close to it just every now and then when the lights are on he will stare at it for a little while lol


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Glad to hear things are going well with Doug and the Christmas tree! 
Freddie is doing well with the bells. But he sometimes uses them just to get my attention. I'm hoping this subsides after a while and after he realizes that the bells are for business only.

Best example of using the bells well: I had gone to bed and my boyfriend was up late last night. Freddie was horking up a hair ball or something (DBF thought he was choking), and let him out of his crate. In his absolutely EXHAUSTED state (it was like 1am), he trudged over to the bells and *ring.* By the time the DBF got his coat on, there was a pretty big puddle on the floor, but Freddie at least gave him the warning. I am so proud of the little fluffball!!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

That's great news.

As I keep hearing about dealing with the cold weather I'm a little glad that we are going through the puppy stage in in summer. Luckily there has been little rain and the days are nice and warm so not too hot.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

The bells work great. Just hit them on the way out the door. The Havs figure it out pretty quickly although when they get ordered sometimes its just a plaything. Right now you are your puppies success. When ever we miss their signal, an accident is sure to follow


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie developed her own way to let me know. At first she would scratch or paw at me or DH and when we would ask what she wanted she would run to her pee pad. Course we got up to take her immediately. Then she realized that might work for her carrot, so we would walk by the fridge to the door and if she stopped at the fridge, we ignored her. She either went out or we went and sat back down. Then she just used the pawing and I would take her outsidel. Since I work upstairs and watch TV also that got to be a pain. So I would tell her to go tell her "Daddy". Course she didn't go at first, so I had to take her down the stairs and holler for DH to take her outside. Then I got smart and used the intercom on the phone to tell him that I was sending her down. Now I just say go tell your Daddy and buzz him. She goes right to him and he takes her. Love it. Wish he was home in the daytime.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie developed her own way to let me know. At first she would scratch or paw at me or DH and when we would ask what she wanted she would run to her pee pad. Course we got up to take her immediately. Then she realized that might work for her carrot, so we would walk by the fridge to the door and if she stopped at the fridge, we ignored her. She either went out or we went and sat back down. Then she just used the pawing and I would take her outsidel. Since I work upstairs and watch TV also that got to be a pain. So I would tell her to go tell her "Daddy". Course she didn't go at first, so I had to take her down the stairs and holler for DH to take her outside. Then I got smart and used the intercom on the phone to tell him that I was sending her down. Now I just say go tell your Daddy and buzz him. She goes right to him and he takes her. Love it. Wish he was home in the daytime.


That's amazing!

Freddie has been doing well on the bells so far. It's extra rainy here today, though, and he's not happy about going outside so we had two accidents in the house already. It's a work in progress


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie doesn't like to go out in the rain either. I started going out with an umbrella, but she would not pee next to me. So I just make her go in the rain. She runs out and right back now. My little schnauzers used to run under the hedge near the back door, but Rosie likesto go in the grass. When she runs back in, she stops on the towel and lets me dry her feet and fur. On most days she holds up each leg as I call our the number. I can't wait until she gets it perfectly. My SIL's big mutt lays on his back to get his feet wiped..


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie doesn't like to go out in the rain either. I started going out with an umbrella, but she would not pee next to me. So I just make her go in the rain. She runs out and right back now. My little schnauzers used to run under the hedge near the back door, but Rosie likesto go in the grass. When she runs back in, she stops on the towel and lets me dry her feet and fur. On most days she holds up each leg as I call our the number. I can't wait until she gets it perfectly. My SIL's big mutt lays on his back to get his feet wiped..


That's so cute! I count them out as we wipe them too!
The little guy whimpers outside in the rain. I need to make the rain more fun!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Most 'little' dogs don't like to go out in the rain..Oreo didn't...at first.

I conditioned Oreo that going out in the rain isn't a bad thing. We've gone on poopy walks for hours many times in the pouring rain. It's so cute when he hops over puddles that are in his way.

He's a rain champ!


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

narci said:


> Most 'little' dogs don't like to go out in the rain..Oreo didn't...at first.
> 
> I conditioned Oreo that going out in the rain isn't a bad thing. We've gone on poopy walks for hours many times in the pouring rain. It's so cute when he hops over puddles that are in his way.
> 
> He's a rain champ!


Amazing! Puddlejumpingpuppy! I'd imagine that's totally necessary to do when living in Vancouver


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I would love to try the bells now that I have 2. Piper will tap my leg to let me know she needs to go but Riley is a mystery. My problem is that the door to the backyard is in the basement and I would not hear the bells upstairs. Would it be effective to put them at the side door which is at the top of the stairs to the basement?


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad to hear some of you had success with the bells. We got poochie bells when Cora was 10 weeks old and still waiting for him to ring them. He is 6.5 months old now :-/ every time before potty we ring the bells for him and sing our go potty song. From that respect, I guess it is working. He knows bells have to be followed by potty.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Pipersmom said:


> I would love to try the bells now that I have 2. Piper will tap my leg to let me know she needs to go but Riley is a mystery. My problem is that the door to the backyard is in the basement and I would not hear the bells upstairs. Would it be effective to put them at the side door which is at the top of the stairs to the basement?


Do they always have access to the basement? You could definitely put the bells on the door to the basement if going down to the basement always means going outside...tricky situation. Not the best workaround, but what about hooking up a monitor close to the bells and having the other end somewhere you would be able to hear?


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Bidik said:


> Glad to hear some of you had success with the bells. We got poochie bells when Cora was 10 weeks old and still waiting for him to ring them. He is 6.5 months old now :-/ every time before potty we ring the bells for him and sing our go potty song. From that respect, I guess it is working. He knows bells have to be followed by potty.


Have you trained him to ring the bells himself? I make him touch them himself before he goes outside and so far that's worked perfectly.

Love that you have a potty song!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

spiffylike said:


> Do they always have access to the basement? You could definitely put the bells on the door to the basement if going down to the basement always means going outside...tricky situation. Not the best workaround, but what about hooking up a monitor close to the bells and having the other end somewhere you would be able to hear?


Hmm, I'm attaching some pictures to give you a better idea of what the setup is. The stairs are off the kitchen with no door. The first pic is the side door which unfortunately does not lead to the fenced back yard. Directly across from that door are the stairs to the basement. The final picture is from the bottom of the stairs to the back door leading to the yard. I have pee pads lined up in the basement on the other side of the pole which he will use if we are down there but will not go down there by himself (it's too dark?). 
I was considering putting bells on that side door across from the basement stairs but don't know if that's workable. Thoughts anyone?
I woud love to make this work if possible.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! you live in a mansion!!! ha ha


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

I think it would work, Julie. As long as you always take him outside when those bells are rung, my guess is it probably doesn't matter where they are hung. Although I would assume you'd want to go directly downstairs and outside so that the association becomes clear. You could have another set by the basement door for when you are hanging out down there. Maybe have him ring those ones as well before he goes outside. That way there's always a bell before outside.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

spiffylike said:


> I think it would work, Julie. As long as you always take him outside when those bells are rung, my guess is it probably doesn't matter where they are hung. Although I would assume you'd want to go directly downstairs and outside so that the association becomes clear. You could have another set by the basement door for when you are hanging out down there. Maybe have him ring those ones as well before he goes outside. That way there's always a bell before outside.


Thank you! I didn't even think about putting bells on both doors. I think you are right, as long as we always go out when he rings he will get it (I hope!)


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya rings a bell. She picked up on it very quickly


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My story on the bells....since the boys are older. When Dexter rings the bells, he means business. When Jack rings the bells.....hmmmmmmmm......he just wants to either go outside, get a cat, bark at something, pee, poo, smell something dead and roll in it. 

I have been making him "Wait" then I see how persistent he is.....If I can tell him "Down" and he goes down, lots of times he forgets he wanted to go outside. If he rings the bells within 5 - 10 seconds of the first ring, he usually means business....but, when outside, he has to smell everything first, then at the last minute he will do his business. If I had a doggy door, I think Jack would want to stay outside all the time. 

In the very beginning of training your dog with the bells, you are getting up to go outside a lot!

Another thing that Jack does, he paces quickly, means take me outside now or it goes down in the kitchen. 

The look in their eyes can tell you they need to potty. This one takes lots of practice to learn.


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

Bells have worked almost TOO well for Indy. Last night he rang the bell so I stopped what I was doing to let him out. He walked over to pick up a stick, turned around and came right back inside. ... I really wish we weren't renting so we could install a doggie door


----------



## sunnyblonde (Aug 20, 2010)

*ring my bell*

My first havanese (who sadly died two weeks ago) was trained to ring a bell when he wanted to go out. I put a sleigh bell (large enough that he could not swallow it) on a ribbon and tied it to a small hook by the front door. I started ringing it every time we were going out and he quickly learned to ring it when he wanted to go out.

About 5 months before Bree died we got a Havanese puppy (same wonderful breeder in Sask - Jomarans) to keep him company. This second dog, Quincy, I am training to both pee pads and to go out. It is taking a bit longer (all pees are on the pads but not poops) but at least we no longer have to go outside early in the mornings etc.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Tried the bells twice for our now 14 week old. Weather was nasty and she just constantly played with them. Going out every 5 minutes was a bit unrealistic with the weather being so nasty, so we tabled that idea till she was "older"  We did get a great surprise yesterday and today. She barked to be let out to potty. She hasn't done it but once yesterday and once today. We are usually in viewing of her sitting in front of the door. The times she did bark, we weren't. I hope she continues, because I am anxious to get out of my kitchen!


----------

